# US Brewers Cup method



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

* Start with a Kalita Wave and pre-wet paper filter.

* Do a medium coarse grind, sifting out the fines to yield 24 grams of coffee total.

* 380 grams of water total - 48 grams of bloomin' water, just off the boil.

* Add remaining water using the the pulse brewing methodology - a "rhythmical throbbing" of water droplets, carefully poured out of the spout of Mr. McCarthy's kettle.

* After 200 grams of water, transition to flow restricted kettles. 3:30 total brew time


----------

